# Id Please



## TheCableGuy

Need some help to ID this serra, it's about 7".


----------



## memento

Serrasalmus elongatus. 
Nothing more to ID


----------



## TheCableGuy

I already figured that out for myself, as you can read in the subject...my question was if it was a BM or not.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hi Cableguy,
That looks like a regular one to me...At that size, you should already see his black mask...The BM one's look exactly like Zorro!..It looks like they have black war paint on their face!..







IMHO, the silver ones are every bit as good and aggressive as the black mask ones.


----------



## memento

Below is a BM :

View attachment 194812


----------



## TheCableGuy

Da said:


> Hi Cableguy,
> That looks like a regular one to me...At that size, you should already see his black mask...The BM one's look exactly like Zorro!..It looks like they have black war paint on their face!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, the silver ones are every bit as good and aggressive as the black mask ones.


OK Thanks Da'Man.
He does have black near his eyes and gill plate but it's very pale. Could stress cause loss in coloration?


----------



## I Can Mate

i believe stress causes the bm to go away or not the right enviroment can too. my bm had one but now its its pale and fading off


----------



## Da' Manster!

TheCableGuy said:


> Hi Cableguy,
> That looks like a regular one to me...At that size, you should already see his black mask...The BM one's look exactly like Zorro!..It looks like they have black war paint on their face!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, the silver ones are every bit as good and aggressive as the black mask ones.


OK Thanks Da'Man.
He does have black near his eyes and gill plate but it's very pale. Could stress cause loss in coloration?
[/quote]

Stress and the evironment are definitely contributing factors but still at that size and he looks a good 6 inches to me, the black mask should be clearly visible...Like I said, He should look like Zorro, Darth Vader, or Robin (from Batman and Robin)..it should literally look like he is wearing a black mask and/or sunglasses..All elongs have a little black and/or black spot in the face area and hence, they are one of the most commonly mislabeled piranha and people assume that they are BM's when in reality it's just a regular elong...If I were to put money on it, I'd say it was just a regular elong...Either way, that is a nice specimen you got there!...


----------



## TheCableGuy

OK thanks bro!


----------



## TheCableGuy

Some new pics from today.
This guy has settled in just fine after just 1 week. Hits food on the way down and doesn't shy away from me anymore.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hi Cableguy,
Well, in those pics, it looks like that black mask might finally be starting to show!..There is a big difference between pic #1 and the last updated pic that you posted!..you can see some black forming in the face!..Hope is not lost!...Just curious as to what took so long considering he is 7 inches...Either way, your elong rocks like a MEGADEATH concert!!!...


----------



## rob51821

id say its a black mask from the updated pics


----------



## TheCableGuy

Da said:


> id say its a black mask from the updated pics


I was kinda hoping it was a BM. Guess his BM wasn't showing cuz he hand't been in the tank more than an hour before I was started taking pics. He seemed to have the BM at my LFS, but when I arrived home it was gone (I guess due to stress).
It took him a few days, but the BM started coming back.


----------



## Trigga

If the elong has a black tail it's a bm you just gotta get it under the right conditions for it to really show
yours is a bm


----------



## TheCableGuy

Thanks Trigg! In the 2nd pic I posted, up on top, you can see that the tail is black.
His bm is showing now more and more every day. Keep in mind, I've only had him for 2 weeks...actually 2 weeks today.


----------



## Pirambeba

I'd say BM based on your updated pics, greyish tinge to the finnage also indicates a BM you could see it starting to come in on it's pectoral fins.


----------



## Us And Them

Trigga said:


> If the elong has a black tail it's a bm you just gotta get it under the right conditions for it to really show
> yours is a bm


x2


----------



## TJcali

it looks like the black is coming back I say BM


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, BM.

Unless I'm mistaken, only the BMs have the humeral spot anyway... right?


----------



## DaElongatus

try black gravl might show more. when i had white gravl all my p's were pale.. now ive black and love it


----------

